# Best place to find local tour guides that speak english?



## directimports3 (Apr 29, 2014)

What is the best way to find local tour guides that speak english in Bangkok. I am not looking for guides that already work for companies, I am looking for people that want to earn extra income on the side. I am also looking for local only. I was thinking the college would be a good start. Does anyone have any suggestions? I will be back in Bangkok and would like to know where to start to find this.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

If you contact Silapakorn Uni, they might be able to help. Their professional tour guide course is considered the best in Thailand. Please Google. Or just go in there, and put an ad up somewhere in the main Campus (near Grand Palace), near the Faculty of Arts or Faculty of Archeology. 

The Uni might even put an ad up for you, if you are outside Thailand. 

Enjoy!


----------



## donna s (Apr 30, 2014)

I have found them at nana plaza, or soi cowboy.


----------

